
Sex Dolls That Talk Back - cs702
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/12/technology/robotica-sex-robot-realdoll.html
======
yellowapple
Sorry, but if sound or video is going to immediately autoplay, then I'm going
to immediately close the tab.

------
bediger4000
That's an extremely weird video.

First, the guy making robo-concubines is just strange, in a scientific sort of
way.

Second, a friend of mine calls the hypothetical owners of robot sex dolls,
"Robosexuals".

Third, what was with the artificial theremin music in the background? Was it
to convey that these robo-concubines are "in the future" or "some time in the
future"? Because all it did for me was point out how un-easy the filmaker was
with the subject matter.

------
robobro
I could see that being popular in Japan!

